# الجحيم [جهنم] في التعليم المسيحي . رؤية كتابية و ابائية



## amgd beshara (16 مايو 2014)

​
كثيراً ما سمعت من مُلحدين ومؤمنين عن الجحيم بشكل يتنافي مع ما تعلمه المسيحية عن الله المُحب، ويتلخص تعليمهم في: (أن الجحيم هو مكان عقاب الاشرار وأن الله سيعاقب هؤلاء الذين لم يستمعوا لوصاياه بإدخالهم في حفرة كبيرة ترتفع منها ألسنة اللهب الحارق الذي سيحترقون به كل لحظة إلي الأبد بدون توقف). وحتي ان هذا الشرح البعيد عن الله المُحب والمُخلِص للبشرية صار هو مصدر السخرية والورقة الرابحة عند كل مُلحد فيتفاخرون قائلين: (من هذا الإله الذي يحرق شخصاً لانه لم يستطع أن يحبه، أنا كإنسان لا استطيع ان احرق أُصبع احد لانه لم يحبني او حتي لم يستمع إليَّ، وما الفائدة من ان أُعاقب علي افعال وقتية زمنية بعقاب ابدي لا ينتهي. حتي ان هذا الإله لا يدعني احترق وانتهي بل كلما احترق يصنع لي جلداً جديداً لكي لا استنفذ من التألم من العقاب. أي إله هذا و عن أي محبة تتحدثون). 

وفي حقيقة الامر فإن الجانبان مُخطئان لانهم لم يعرفا الله في حقيقته و المعني المقصود من الجحيم بحسب الكتاب المقدس والفهم المسيحي له منذ القرون الاولي، حتي قبل ان يظهر الإلحاد وأي نقد للجحيم في تلك الازمنة. 

*أصل كلمة جهنم التي استخدمها الكتاب المقدس للتعبير عن مكان وجود الاشرار: *

تخبرنا قواميس الكتاب المقدس ان اصل كلمة جهنم هي (*وادي هنوم*) وجاء عنهُ في قاموس الكتاب المقدس: [هو اسم الوادي الذي يمر إلى الجنوب والغرب من مدينة القدس: وادي هنوم ( يش 15: 18 ونح 11: 30، أو وادي ابن هنوم ( يش 15: 8 و 18: 16 )، أو وادي بني هنوم ( 2 مل 23: 10 ) وكان لهذا الوادي أهمية كبيرة. *فقد كان الحد الفاصل بين نصيبي كل من يهوذا وبنيامين.* وعلى الحرف الجنوبي المشرف عليه بني سليمان مرتفعة لكموش إله موآب ( 1 مل 11: 7 ). *وفي الوادي أجاز احاز ومنسى أولادهما بالنار ( 2 مل 16: 3 و 2 أخبار 28: 3 و 33: 6 ). وابطل يوشيا عباده مولك حيث كان الرجل يعبر ابنه أو ابنته في النار في الوادي حينما نجس الوادي والمرتفعات بعظام الأموات وبكسر التماثيل ( 2 مل 23: 10-14 و 2 أخبار 34: 4 و 5 ). ثم جعل الوادي مزبلة القدس ومكان الضباب بلوعتها. وهكذا استمر احتقار المكان حتى سمى اليهود مكان الهلاك على اسمه ومن هنا ولدت كلمة جهنم*، *أي وادي هنوم* ( مت 5: 22 و 10: 28 و 23: 15 ). حيث البكاء وصرير الأسنان، وحيث النار الأبدية والعقاب الدائم للخطاة ( مت 25: 46 ومر 9: 43- 44 و 2 بط 2: 4 ).
ويسمى وادي هنوم اليوم وادي الربابة. ويسمى الجزء الشرقي منه توفة. وقد أطلق عليه ارميا اسم وادي القتل ( ار 7: 31 و 32 و 19: 6 و 2 مل 23: 10 ). ] (1) . وهكذا *فأصل الكلمة يرجع إلي مكان كانت تقدم فيه الذبائح البشرية للإله مولك فيقدم اللاباء ابنائهم كضحية ليرضي عنهم الإله، فهي كما نري مكان يعبر عن ما يصل إليه حال الإنسان البعيد عن الله ومن يبحث عن طرق اخري لإشباعه حتي انه يقدم ابنائه ليحترقوا ظاناً انه يقدم خدمة للإله. فيحرق الإنسان نفسه بأعمال يديه وبإرادته الحرة. *

*هل نفهم من هذا ان جهنم هي ممر او مكان به نار ماديه يحترق بها الانسان كنتيجه لأفعاله كما في وادي هنوم هذا ؟ *

هذا غير صحيح ، لإن *جهنم هي حاله وليست مكان * *وليست بها نار من الاساس*، نعم، فجهنم ليست مكان مادي مخلوق به نار مادية خلقها الله لتعذيب البشر بل جهنم هي حالة البعد والإغتراب عن الله وهذا هو الأشد ألماً من أي عذابٍ مادي، رُبما هذا ما يشعر به البعيد عن الله الأن من حالة الحزن واليأس والوحدة كلها حالات للغربة عن الله أكثر ايلاماً من أي عذاب آخر. 

*[بالطبع هذا لا يعني انهُ لا يوجد مكان لاننا سنقوم باجساد بشرية كما قام  المسيح بجسد بشري كامل، لكني اتكلم من جهة العذابات فهذا هو الذي لا يحتاج  مكان ولا دود ولا نار ولا شئ من هذا كما سنري]
*
وسندرس معاً كل مقطع من هذه الاجابة الموجزة لنعرف ان كانت تتطابق مع نصوص الكتاب وتعاليم اباء الكنيسة أم انها إبتداع نتيجة التأثر بالفكر الالحادي!

*اولاً : الجحيم ليست مكاناً مادياً مخلوقاً: *

يقول الاب المطران ايرثيئوس:  بعد ان تغادر النفس الجسد تنتظر مجئ المسيح و الدينونة الأتية عند حدوث قيامة الاجساد. ومع ذلك هي تتمتع بعربون مُسبق بحسب اعمالها، *وتُقيم في الأماكن الخاصة التي يجب ان نفهمها علي انها طرق حياة خاصة.... ليست بالطبع هذه اماكن جغرافية ولكنها اماكن نوسية* (كلمة نوس تعني عند الاغريق العقل والمنطق وقد عمدها اباء الكنيسة لتعني عندهم عمق الانسان الداخلي او عمق العقل والقلب الذين تنبع منهما الافكار) .... فالقديس مرقس افيانيكوس يقول(2): *إننا عندما نقول ان الملائكة تسكن في السماء فإننا لا نعني مكاناً جسدياً "لكن بالاحري مكان اسمي من العقل و الفهم" حتي ولو كنا نسميه مكاناً. *(3) 
 و يقول القديس غريغوريوس النيسي: *لا ينبغي ان نظن ان الجحيم هو مكان ولكنه حالة للنفس غير مرئية وغير جسدانية.*(4) 

فكما نري أن الجحيم في تعاليم الاباء ليس هو مكان مادي مخلوق. ونتسائل *ما هو الجحيم إذاً إن لم يكن مكاناً؟  *

*الجحيم هو حالة يعيشها الانسان البعيد عن الله، حالة ربما نشعر بها جزئياً الأن عندما نخطئ ونبتعد عن الله المُحب، حالة لا يمكن وصفها لانها ما لم تري عين ولم تسمع به أُذن حالة ابديه فوق المكان، ربما نشعر بها جزئياً في الحزن واليأس والخوف والوحدة المرة. أن يكون الإنسان مفرغاً من الله بعيداً عنه. هذه الحالة التي يضع فيها الانسان نفسه بإرادته الحرة بعيداً عن الله رافضاً ومصراً علي رفضهُ لله. فيخرج نفسه من دائرة العشق الالهي في الملء و التلذذ بالله.*

يقول عنها الأب المطران ايرثيئوس فلاخوس: *من البديهي ان لا يتعلق الامر بأماكن محدده ولكن كما قلنا من قبل يتعلق الامر بطرق حياة خاصة. يوجد فرق بين الفردوس والجحيم كطرق حياة خاصة.
لا وجود للفردوس والملكوت في منظور الله، ولكن في منظور الانسان. فالله يُرسل نعمته لكل الناس طالما انه يشرق شمسه علي الاشرار والصالحين ويُمطر علي الابرار والظالمين. ولو أن الله اعطانا وصية ان نحب الجميع وحتي أعدائنا فإنه بلا شك يفعل نفس الشئ. فمن المستحيل ألا يُحب الله الخطاة ايضاً، إلا ان كل شخص يشعر بمحبة الله بطريقة مختلفة بحسب حالته الروحية. *
*للنور خاصيتان الانارة و الحرق. ولو كان لدي شخص ما إبصاراً جيداً فإنه يستفيد من خاصية الانارة التي لنور الشمس ويستمتع بكل الخليقة. ولكن لو وجد شخص اخر محروماً من عينيه وإبصاره فإنه يشعر بالضوء علي انه حارق. هكذا هو الحال ايضاً في الحياة الاتية وفي حياة النفس بعد مغادرة الجسد. سوف يحب الله الخطاة ايضاً ولكنهم لن يكونوا قادرين علي استقبال هذا الحب كنور، ولكنهم سيستقبلونه كنار حيث انهم لن يكونوا مقتنين لعين وبصيرة روحية.* (5) 

ويقول القديس غريغوريوس النيزنزي: يجب استقبال هذه الأمور من منظور أن الحياة الاتية ستكون نوراً بالنسبة لأصحاب الأذهان المُطهرة "وبالطبع بحسب درجة طهارتها"، ونُسمي هذا ملكوت السموات. وهي *ستكون ظلمة بالنسبة لإولئك الذين أظلم عضو التمييز لديهم التي هي في الواقع إغتراب عن الله.* (6) 

ويقول د/ مورلاند: *في الكتاب المقدس، الجحيم هو الإنفصال أو الإبتعاد عن اجمل كيان في العالم – الله نفسه. إنه الإفراز عن أي شئ مُهم، من أية قيمة، وليس فقط الله، بل أيضاً من الذين عرفوه وأحبوه.*  (7)

ويقول القديس يوحنا الدمشقي موضحاً أن العذاب ليس عقاب الهي، بل عدم إمكانية الشركة في الله والتمتع والتلذذ به:ـ *الله لا يعاقب أحد *في المستقبل، لكن الجميع يجعلوا أنفسهم مستقبلين للشركة في الله. فالشركة في الله فرح،* بينما عدم الشركة فيه هو الجحيم *! (8)

ويتحدث العلامة أوريجانوس مُشبهاً الخطية بغليان الشئ حتي الفوران فكأن الخطية هي غليان داخل النفس حتي وقت قيامة الاموات فتخرج ظلمة الخطية لتُغطي هذه النفس التي عاشت بحب حياتها بعيداً عن الله  : *عندما تجمع النفس في داخلها اعمالا شريرة كثيرة وخطايا عديدة يأتي وقت تغلي فيه هذه الشرور ... عندما تجد النفس انها خرجت بارادتها من الترتيب والتدبير الكامل الانسجام مع ذاتها سوف تتحمل النفس الام العقوبة التي جلبتها علي ذاتها بخروجها الحر وسوف تشعر بعقوبة تغربها وتشتتها خارج هذا التديبر.* “  (9)
و يكمل نفس التعليم القديس مقاريوس الكبير قائلاً: *كما أن مملكة الظلمة والخطيئة تبقى خفيّة فى النفس إلى يوم القيامة، الذى فيه سوف تُغمر أجساد الخطاة أيضًا بالظلمة المختفية الآن فى النفس*، هكذا مملكة النور، والصورة السماوية ـ يسوع المسيح ـ يضئ الآن سرًا داخل النفس، ويملك فى نفوس القديسين ولكنه مخفى عن عيون الناس، وعيون النفس فقط هى التى ترى المسيح حقًا حتى يأتى يوم القيامة، الذى فيه سيُغمر الجسد أيضًا بنور الرب ويتمجد به، ذلك النور المختفى الآن فى نفس الإنسان . (10)


*ثانياً : نحن من نتغرب عن الله و ندخل في حالة الجحيم و ليس الله هو من يتركنا :*

كما رأينا في تعاليم الاباء ان الله لم يخلق لنا مكان يسمي جهنم ليعذبنا فيه بل هو الم بُعدنا عن الله مصدر التعزيه و الفرح و الحياه ، و هذا ما أخترناه في الحياة بإرادتنا رافضين عمل الله .
يقول القديس باسيليوس الكبير : *الله ليس مسببًا لعذابات الجحيم [الموت الأبدي] بل نحن أنفسنا*، لأن أصل الخطية وجذرها كائن في حريتنا وإرادتنا. (11)

و يقول الاب دوروثيئوس : ليس للشر وجود في ذاته، لأنه ليس من ضمن المخلوقات، وليس له مادة.* إنما النفس بانحرافها عن الفضيلة تصير شهوانية وتلد الخطية، فتتألم حيث لا تجد لها راحة طبيعية في ذاتها. هكذا تُنتج النفس الشر بذاتها، وتعود تتألم منه*. يقول غريغوريوس اللاهوتي: "*تتولد النار عن مادة، وهي تحرق المادة، هكذا يُفسد الشر الإنسان الشرير*".(12)

و يقول القديس غريغوريوس النيسي : *النفس هي التي تحمل علامات تغربها . و هذه النفس هي التي بنفسها تدين ذاتها بشده من اجل اهمالها . و سوف تصرخ و تبكي و ترثي لحالها خارجاً للأبد . * (13)

و القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم : إن اختار احد ان يغمض أعين عقله و لم يرد ان يستقبل النور و اشعته ، *ظلمة هذا الإنسان لا تأتي بسبب طبيعتة النور ، و لكنها تأتي بسبب شره الشخصي* الذي ، بإرادته الحره ، يحرمه من هذه النعمه .  (14)

 و يقول د / مورلاند : *إن الله هو الكيان الاكثر كرماً و حباً و روعة و جاذبية في الكون . لقد خلقنا بإرادة حره و خلقنا لهدف ، أن ننتمي إليه و للأخرين بحب . نحن لسنا اموراً عارضه ، و لسنا قروداً مُعدله ، و لسنا أخطاء عشوائيه ، و لو خبنا مراراً و تكراراً عن الحياه من اجل الهدف الذي خُلقنا لأجله – الهدف الذي سيسمح لنا ان ننمو اكثر من ان نحيا بأية طريقة اُخري – فإن الله لن يكون بوسعه علي الإطلاق إلا أن يمنحنا ما طلبناه طوال حياتنا ، و هو الإنفصال عنه .. و هذا هو الجحيم . *(15)

و يقول العلامه اوريجانوس : فلننظر في ما قد تعني النار الابديه . إننا نجد ، بالواقع ، في اشعياء النبي إشاره إلي أن نار العقاب ملازمة كل إنسان : *أدخلوا في لهيب ناركم و في الشرر الذي اضرمتم *( اش 50 : 11 ) . *فهذه الكلمات تبدو و كأنها تبوح بأن كل إنسان إنما يوقد لنفسه شرر نار تلازمه ، بدل ان يُزج في نار أُخري أضرمها سواه من قبل* ، و تتقدم في الوجود عليه .* إن أود هذه النار ، و الماده التي تُغذيها ، هما خطايانا التي يُسميها بولس الرسول خشباً و تبناً و حشيشاً* ( 1 كو 3 : 12 ) . (16)

و يؤكد علي ذلك القديس يوحنا الدمشقي : *ليس لان الله صنع الجحيم، بل نحن من اوجدنا الجحيم لذواتنا، كما انه بالتأكيد ليس الله هو من صنع الموت، بل نحن من سببناه لانفسنا.* (17)
و يقول في موضع آخر : لكنه إذ اخضع النفس للجسد و آثر الملذات الجسدية و تناسي كرامته الخاصة و ماثل البهائم و تشبه بها ( مز 34 : 13 ) , خالعا نير صانعه و محتقرا امر الهه فيصبح عرضة للموت و الفساد , فيلقي للعذاب و يعيش حياة شقية . *لأنه لم يكن مفيدا له و لا لائقا به ان يحظي بالخلود بدون تجربة .... و عليه كان يجب ان يمتحن الانسان اولا لان رجلا بلا اختيار و لا تهذيب ليس جديرا بالاعتبار . و هو بالاختبار يكتمل في حفظ الوصية , و هكذا ينال الخلود جزاء فضيلته* . فإن الانسان - و هو وسط بين الله و المادة - إذا حفظ الوصية و جنح عن ميله الطبيعي الي الكائنات , يصبح متحدا بالله اتحادا اعتياديا , اذ يكون قد نال رسوخا في الخير لا يتزعزع . *اما اذا سقط , فيميل بالاحري الي المادة , و يحيد عقله عن الله علته , و يؤول الي الفساد , و يصير عرضة للألم - بدل عدم الالم - و للموت - بدل الخلود* (18)

و يقول القيس مقاريوس : حينما تخرج نفس الإنسان من الجسد فإن هناك سر عظيم يتحقق. فإن كان الشخص المنتقل تحت ذنب الخطية فإن جماعات من الشياطين والملائكة الساقطين وقوات الظلمة يأتون ويأسرونه ويأخذون تلك النفس إلى مكانهم. *ولا ينبغى أن يتعجب أحد من هذه الحقيقة. لأنه إذا كان هذا الإنسان أثناء حياته فى هذا العالم خاضعًا لهم وعبدًا مطيعًا لهم، فكم بالحرى عندما يترك هذا العالم، فإنه يصير أسيرًا لهم فى مملكتهم.* (19) 

و يتحدث القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم مُعلقاً علي نص رسالة روميه قائلاً : لاحظ كيف يستخدم الكلمات بكل دقة، لأنه يقول: " *تذخر لنفسك غضبًا في يوم الغضب* "، مبينًا *أن الدينونة ستحدث على أية حال، وأن السبب فيها، ليس هو الذي يدين ـ أى الله ـ بل الذي يُدان ـ أى الإنسان الخاطئ ـ إذ يقول: " تذخر لنفسك"، أي أنت الذي تذخر لنفسك الغضب، وليس الله هو الذي يذخره لك.* لأن الله فعل ما ينبغي فعله، وخلقك قادرًا أن تميز بين الأمور الحسنة والأمور السيئة، وأظهر لك طول أناه، وأنذرك باليوم المخيف، وكل هذا لكي يقودك إلى التوبة. فلو أنك تماديت في عنادك فإنك " *تذخر لنفسك غضبًا في يوم الغضب واستعلان دينونة الله العادلة* ". *ولكي لا تعتقد عند سماعك لكلمة "غضب" إنه يوجد لدى الله بُغضة، فإنه يضيف عبارة "دينونة الله العادلة".* (20)


*ثالثاً : الجحيم ليس عقاباً من الله : *

*من البديهي ان العقوبة تكون عن امرٍ يمكن ان يتم إصلاحه و تغييره *. فمثلاً الأب يعاقب إبنه من اجل ان يهذبه و يجعله افضل و يُعلمه ، لكن *ما معني ان يكون العقاب ابدي *؟! هذا أمر غريب و ضد العقل و المنطق .. و كما رأينا فإن جهنم هي حالة يدخل فيها *الانسان الذي بإرادته رفض الله و اصر علي حالة رفض الله فيخلي ذاته من مصدر الفرح و الحياه و التعزيه ليصير الي حالة الجحيم الكئيبه المظلمه* . *و هو بهذا ليس عقاب بل نتيجه لما رغبت فيه إرادة الانسان . *
عن ذلك يقول الاب تادرس يعقوب : الله أب، يود أن يتبنَّى الإنسان الترابي. والوصية الصادرة منه دافعها الحب لا الاستعباد، إعلان الحرية لا الإذلال. هي وصية أبوية! *أما العقوبة الصارمة التي أعلنها كجزاء للعصيان، فلم تكن للانتقام، بل للكشف عن النتيجة الطبيعية لعملٍ يرتكبه الإنسان بيديه.*
فكما أن الأب يمنع طفله من لمس النار لئلا يحترق، لا لأنه يريد حرقه، بل لأن طبيعة النار محرقة. هكذا يحذر الله آدم من المعصية، لأن المعصية أو الانفصال عن طاعة الله بطبيعته يُفقد الإنسان حياته. فالتحذير والإنذار هنا من قبيل الحنو والترفق لا الغضب بمفهومنا البشري والانتقام. 
*والعجيب في حديث الله لنا، أنه لا ينسب النيران الأبدية إلينا، بل يقول إنها معدة لإبليس وملائكته (مت 25: 41)، وكأنها لم تُعد للبشرية. لكنه عندما يتحدث عن الملكوت السماوي ينسبه لنا، "معد لكم"* (مت 25: 34).(21)

و يقول القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم : الذين اخطأوا و لو في حقه لا يرغب في معاقبتهم انتقاماً لنفسه *لانه لا يصيب لاهوته ضرراً* , انما يفعل ذلك لاجل نفعنا نحن , لكي يمنع انحرافنا الذي يتزايد باستهتارنا و عدم مبالاتنا به . فكما ان الذي يبقي خارجاً بعيداً عن النور ,لا يضر النور في شئ , بل تقع الخسارة العظمي عليه كونه في الظلام , هكذا من اعتاد ان يحتقر القوة القادرة , لا يضر القوة بل يضر نفسه بأكبر ضررٍ ممكن . (22) 

و يقول ابو الفلسفه اليونانيه و حليف الاباء افلاطون :  *المسؤلية علي من اختار اما الله فبغير ذنب  *.(23)


*رابعاً : معاني عذابات الجحيم المذكوره في الكتاب المقدس :*

القراءه السريعه و السطحيه للكتاب المقدس تولد عدم فهم سليم لكلمة الله و هذا الفهم الخاطئ هو ما ينتج عنه كل تعليم شرير اصاب الكنيسه منذ بدع القرون الاولي إلي اليوم .فيقول القديس هيلاري ( أثناسيوس الغرب ) : * إن الكتاب ليس في قراءته بل في فهمه .* (24) ، ويقول الاب متي المسكين : *تبقي موهبة معرفة الكلمه علي اسس صحيحه من الانجيل و بفهم صحيح و إدراك صحيح بحسب الفكر الانجيلي و اللاهوتي , تبقي هي الاساس الاول الذي لا غني عنه و الذي عليه يتوقف عمل كل موهبه اخري , و يكفي ان نتصور انساناً يسعي لينال موهبة الخدمه او التعليم او النبوه او التكلم بلسان او الشفاء او الوعظ , و هو غير مُتأسس علي معرفة الانجيل بعهديه معرفه متقنه , فالعثره و التخبط و البلبله التي قد يقع فيها كفيله لا ان تلغي كل موهبه اخري , بل و تشكك في مصدرها و تهدم الكنيسه .  *(25) . و الضابط للفهم الصحيح لكلمة الله هو داخل الكنيسه و ضمن جماعتها المصليه النقيه ، فيقول الاب جورج فلورفسكي : *الكتاب ينتمي إلي الكنيسه  و لذلك يُفهم بشكل وافٍ و يُفسر بشكل صحيح فيها و ضمن جماعة الإيمان القويم فقط . أما الهراطقه , أي الذين خارج الكنيسه , فلم يملكوا مفتاح فكر الكتاب , لانه لم يكن الاستشهاد بكلام الكتاب كافياً إذ يجب علي الإنسان أن يشرح معني الكتاب الحقيقي و القصد منه بشكل كليّ , و أن يُدرك مُسبقاً نموذج الاعلان الكتابي و مخطط عناية الله المُخلِّصه ( الخلاصيه ) .و هذا لن يتحقق إلا بالرؤيه الايمانيه .  *(26) و لهذا قدمنا كل الاستشهادات الابائيه السابقه التي تدل علي اجماع الاباء و تعليمهم القويم في موضوعنا ، و سنعتمد عليهم ايضاً لفهم معاني الكتب المقدسه في وصفها للآلام الجحيم .. 

إن* قديسيي الكنيسه يأخذون النار الماديه و العقاب اللانهائي* " *بطريقة مجازيه* " فهي مسألة مجازيه لان نور الابرار غير مادي ، كما ان نار الخطاه ليست مخلوقه ولا ماديه (27) .* فهما حقيقتان واقعتان و حالتان حقيقيتان ، و لكنهما ليسا كالحالات التي نعرفها من عالم الحواس . *

يستخدم الكتاب المقدس العديد من الصور ليصف حالة ( الاشرار في الابديه ) مثل *النار و الدود و الثعابين و صرير الاسنان . تعبر كل هذه عن حقائق أُخري . فيفسر القديسيون النار بالجهل بالله . فلا يجب ان نظن ان هذه النار هناك هي نار ماديه ولا ان الظلمه الخارجيه هي شئ اخر غير الجهل بالله .* (28) 

و هذا نفهمه من صريح نصوص الكتاب المقدس *ففي حين ان الكتاب يصف الجحيم بنار لا تطفأ ، يقول انها ظلمات !* فكيف تكون نار و ظلمه في نفس الوقت إن لم يكن المعني مجازياً ؟ . و يعلق المطران ايرثيئوس قائلاً :* يوصف الجحيم بصورة النار و الظلمه ، و لكن هذين التصويرين متضاضين ! إذاً ليس الجحيم لا نار و لا ظلمه كما نعرف هاتين الحقيقتين *. (29)  ، و ايضاً يصف الكتاب حالة الانسان هناك *بأنه يبكي و يصر علي اسنانه . و هذا ضد ان يكون الانسان محترقاً فالصرير علي الاسنان معناه اما ان الانسان يتجمد من البرد او في حالة حزن و غيظ شديد *!! ، و قيل في سفر الرؤيا *ان الجحيم و التنين و الموت سيلقون في جهنم ! فهل الجحيم و الموت اشخاصاً حتي يتم الالقاء بهم في جهنم* ؟! ام المعني الرمزي  انهم سيفنون و يكونون بعيدين عن مكان الابرار ؟ و غير ذلك الكثير ،* فالرب كان دائماً يتكلم بأمثال *و يقول عنه متي الانجيلي : ( *هذا كله كلم به يسوع الجموع بامثال و بدون مثل لم يكن يكلمهم 35  لكي يتم ما قيل بالنبي القائل سافتح بامثال فمي و انطق بمكتومات منذ تاسيس العالم* .. مت 13 : 34 -35 ) .

و لهذا يقول القديس ذهبي الفم : *لا تأخذوا الكلمات بحسب الفهم الظاهر *، و لكن فسروا عمق معناها من خلال الفهم الإنساني المحدود . كما ترون ،* إن لم يستعمل هذه العبارات فكيف كان من الممكن ان نفهم هذه الاسرار التي تفوق الوصف .* (30)

و هذه التعبيرات الرمزيه هي اسلوب التعليم الكتابي دائماً ، فمثلاً السيد المسيح قد قال عن نفسه انه الكرمه ، و حجر الزاويه ، و باب الخراف ... إلخ . و ليس الرب شجرة و لا حجراً ولا باباً !!! إنما هذه المجازات تشرح لنا طبيعة عمله الذي تعجز اللغة البشرية عن وصفه . و *هناك فارق بين ما هو حق حرفي (  exact)  و ما هو حق غير حرفي (  true , but not exact ) ; المسيح ولد و مات و قام و صعد .. هذا حق حرفي تاريخي ; و المسيح هو بالحقيقة الكرمه و حجر الزاوية و باب الخراف ... هذا حق و لكنه غير حرفي .* و وصف العذاب الابدي في الكتاب المقدس بأنه ( ظلمه خارجيه ) – ( نار و كبريت ) – ( شعور بالذبح ) – و ( دين لا ينتهي إلا بدفع الفلس الاخير ) – و ( دود لا ييموت و نار لا تطفأ ) ... و هذه كلها اوصاف من عالمنا لشرح ما لم تسمع به أذن و ما لم تر عين و ما لم يخطر علي قلب بشر من *عذاب الحرمان من الله ; الله الذي معرفته هي هي الحياة الابديه ذاتها* ( يو 17 : 3 ) . فإن كانت الحياة الابديه هي معرفة الثالوث القدوس و عشرته للأبد  ، فالموت الابدي واضح انه ليس في عذابات يمكن شرحها ، بل في حرمان عذابه اسوأ من اي نوع من العذاب الذي نعرفه في عالمنا المادي .  (31)

و يقول القديس مرقس افيانيكوس شارحاً بعض اوصاف آلام الجحيم   : *إننا بلا شك عندما نتحدث عن الجهل بالله نعني عدم الشركه فيه ، طالما اننا نُدرك ان الخطاه سوف يرون الله . بمعني انهم سوف يرون الله و لكنهم لن يشتركوا فيه ، و سيكونون جُهال به *. إن معرفة الله في التقليد الارثوذكسي هي الاشتراك فيه . *و تشير الدوده او بعض السلالات من الزواحف السامه أكلة اللحوم إلي عذاب الاشرار بواسطة ضميرهم و ندمهم المرير .* و يعني* صرير الاسنان نفس الشئ بالظبط ، أي انه يُشير إلي الحزن و الغضب و النحيب المر الذي لإولئك الذين هم في صراع مع أنفسهم .* (32)

و يوضح القديس امبرسيوس ايضاً معني صرير الاسنان و النار قائلاً : *صرير الأسنان ليس صرير أسنان جسدية ! وليس الدود أيضا جسديا !* لم تكتب هذه الأمور الا لأن الدود يظهر مع الحمي الشديدة، وكذلك من لا يتوب ويطهر من خطاياه سوف يحترق في ناره ويتآكله دوده. لهذا كتب اشعيا *سيروا في نيرانكم والشرار الذي أوقدتموه* (اش 50: 11)* انها نيران كآبة الخطية ونتيجتها*، انها *كالدود* لأن خطايا النفس تطعن العقل والقلب وتأكل أحشاء الضمير. “ (33)

 و يكمل العلامه اوريجينوس : اما في أمر* الظلمات الخارجيه* *فلا تشير ، برأيي ، إلي مكان مُظلم من الجو إنتفي النور عنه ، قدر إشارتها إلي حال الذين غرقوا في ظلمات جهل مطبق ، بعيداً عن كل نور يبزغ من العقل و الادراك *. (34)
و يكمل القديس غريغوريوس بالاماس في معني الظُلمه الخارجيه  تعليقاً علي ( مت 22 : 1 – 14 ) قائلاً  : عدم اقتنائه ثياب العُرس ترتبط بطرده من مكان إقامة المتنعمين و من الارتباط الوثيق بهم . *فالأمر يتعلق بصورة رئيسيه بالإنفصال عن الله و عدم الإشتراك في نعمته* .تشير حقيقة ان يديه و رجليه قد رُبطت بأمر الملك إلي رباطات الشخص بخطاياه المتلاحقه في هذه الحياه . فالألم غير المُحتمل و العذاب العظيم الذي يشعر به الشخص عندما يرتكب هذه الخطايا في هذه الحياة سوف يستمران ايضاً في الحياة الابديه .* و حقيقة انه مُلقي في الظُلمه الخارجيه تُشير إلي صيرورته بعيداً عن الله لانه لم يعمل اعمال النور هنا .* (35) 

لكن لماذا استخدم الله هذا الاسلوب للتحذير من نتيجة الحياة في الخطيه ؟ يقول القديس يوحنا فم الذهب :  *لكن كيف يستطيع ذاك الذي يحب أن يُهدد بجهنم والجحيم والعقاب؟ يهدد بهذا من أجل المحبة ذاتها. لأنه يريد أن يجتث خطيتك بالترهيب الذي يستخدمه كلجام يضبط به اندفاعك نحو الأمور الأكثر سوءًا، وهو يصنع كل شئ لكى يضبط سلوكك ويوجهك نحو الطريق المستقيم، سواء عن طريق الوعد بالخيرات أو بالتحذير من الانحدار إلى الأمور المحزنة، فيعود بك إلى الطريق المؤدى إليه مُبعدًا إياك عن كل الشرور التي هى أكثر فزعًا من الجحيم ذاته.* (36) 
فالإنسان لا يمكنه تخيل مدي صعوبة الحالة في البعد عن الله . فيريد الرب ان يظهر له من العالم المادي ان هذا امر يفوق كل عذاب .

و أخيراً فإن حالة الانسان الخاطئ البعيد عن الله هي اصعب و اشد ايلاماً من كل عذاب مادي بشري . فيقول القديس مار اسحق السرياني : *فإن الاسي الحاصل في القلب بسبب الخطية ضد محبة الله هو أكثر حدة من أي خوف من العقاب . ،، و يكمل قائلاً : إن الخطاه في جهنم محرومون من محبة الله *. (37)



قبل ان ينتهي كلامنا يجب ان نعرف ان الذوبان في العشق الالهي هو ما نسعي نحوه اي نحو الله و الشركه معه سواء كانت هنا علي الارض او في مكان اخر ، فقمة لذتنا و اكتمال شبع نفوسنا هو في ذاك الشخص المُحب الذي يملأ الكل و يعطي الكل كل شئ حتي ذاته ، إذ هو يريد ان يتحد فينا و يملأنا منه تعزيه و رجاء و سلام و يشملنا بعطف محبته . يقول ذهبي الفم : *نقول إن لا الخلاص من جهنم ولا التمتع بالملكوت يعتبر أمرًا ذى قيمة كبيرة** إذا ما قورن بذاك الذي سنراه في الدهر الآتى. لأن الأعظم من كل هذا هو محبة المرء للمسيح وتمتعه بمحبة المسيح. لو ساد هذا على حياة البشر فهو أسمى من كل اعتبار. وعندما يتحقق هذا فأى حديث وأى فكر يمكن أن يُعبّر عن طوباوية هذه النفس؟ لا يوجد شئ آخر، سوى اختبار تذوق هذه السعادة. *(38) 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

1 - رجعت إلي قاموس الكتاب المقدس لانه قام بتلخيص الموضوع مع ذكر الامور الرئيسيه . لكن هذا ايضاً ما قالت به جميع القواميس الموسوعيه للكتاب المقدس و سأذكرها ان اردت معرفة المزيد عن هذا الموضوع : قاموس المحيط الجامع في الكتاب المقدس ، حرف الجيم ، جهنم في العبريه .... دائرة المعارف الكتابيه ، حرف الجيم ، جهنم .... القاموس الموسوعي للكتاب المقدس للعهد الجديد . فيرلين د.فيربروج . ترجمة مكتبة دار الكلمه . كلمه رقم 1147 . ص 122 ، 123 .
 
 2 - جدير بالذكر أن القديس مرقس افيانيكوس رئيس اساقفة مدينة افسس هو احد اباء القرن الخامس عشر الارثوذكسيين و كان ممثلاً للوفد الارثوذكسي في مجمع فيرارا – فلورنسا [ 1438 – 1439 ] و الذي كان يهدف إلي وحدة الكنائس و قد تصدر موضوعاته عقيدة المطهر التي ظهرت في قرون متأخره عند اللاتين . 
 
 3 - الحياة بعد الموت . ايروثيئوس فلاخوس مطران نافاباكتوس . ترجمة د. نيفين سعد . إصدار كنيسة مارجرجس اسبورتينج .  ص 65 .  Mark  Eugenicus , po 15 p 153  
 
 4 -  الحياة بعد الموت . مرجع سابق .  ص 66 . Gregory Of  Nyssa , op . cit . p 235  
 
 5 - الحياة بعد الموت . مرجع سابق . ص 24
 
 6 - الحياة بعد الموت . مرجع سابق . ص 191 .  Gregory the theologian , or . 40 . 45 , on holy Babtism ,NPNF ns vol .7 , p 377
 
 7 - د / ج . ب . مورلاند ، دكتور في الفلسفه من جامعة كاليفورنيا الجنوبيه  و اللاهوت من معهد دالاس و قد أصدر اكثر من 12 كتاباً في قضايا لاهوتيه مختلفه ... عن كتاب القضيه الايمان . لي استروبل . ترجمة حنا يوسف ، إصدار مكتبة دار الكلمه .  ص 224
 
 9 - Against the Manicheans, PG 94:1545D-1548A . بحث الاستاذ اشرف بشير . https://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=10150196548430889
 
 8 - The faith of the early fathers vol I, p196 . بحث الاستاذ اشرف بشير . https://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=10150196548430889
 
 10 - عظات القديس مقاريوس الكبير . ترجمة د / نصحي عبد الشهيد . إصدار المركز الارثوذكسي للدراسات الابائيه  . عظه 2 : 5 . ص 42
 
 11 - القديس باسيليوس الكبير . الحب الالهي . الاب تادرس يعقوب مالطي . إصدار كنيسة مارجرجس اسبورتينج . ص 104 ، نقلاً عن دكتور عدنان طرابلسي: الرؤية الأرثوذكسية للإنسان، منشورات النور، لبنان. ص  137
 
 12 - الأب دوروثيؤس . الحب الالهي . مرجع سابق . ص 104 .
 
 13 - The faith of the early fathers , vol ii . p 57 – 58  . العداله الالهيه حياه لا موت ، مغفرة لا عقوبه . د / هاني مينا ميخائيل . مراجعة و تقديم نيافة الانبا اثناسيوس مطران بني سويف المتنيح  ص 147
 
 14 - The faith of the early fathers , vol ii . p 106  . العداله الالهيه حياه لا موت ، مغفرة لا عقوبه . مرجع سابق .   ص 147 .
 
 15 - عن كتاب القضيه الايمان . لي استروبل . ترجمة حنا يوسف ، إصدار مكتبة دار الكلمه .  ص 223
 
 16 - المبادئ للعلامه اوريجينوس 2 – 10 – 4 .تعريب الاب جورج خوام البولسي . منشورات المكتبة البولسيه . سلسلة الفكر المسيحي بين الامس و اليوم (31 ) . ص 238
 
 17 - Against the Manicheans, PG 94:1569Β . بحث الاستاذ اشرف بشير . https://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=10150196548430889
 
 18 - المائة مقالة في الايمان الارثوذكسي . ترجمه عن اليونانيه / الارشمندريت أدريانوس شكور . مترجم عن : migne . P . G  ., t . 94 , vol . 789 – 1228   . ص 144
 
 
 19 - عظات القديس مقاريوس الكبير . ترجمة د / نصحي عبد الشهيد . إصدار المركز الارثوذكسي للدراسات الابائيه. عظه  22 : 1 .  ص 212 
 
 20 - تفسير رسالة بولس الرسول إلي أهل روميه . ترجمه عن اليونانيه د / سعيد حكيم يعقوب . مراجعة د / جوزيف موريس فلتس . الجزء الاول . ص 116 . تعليقاً علي ( رو 2 : 5 ) . 
 
 21 - الحب الالهي . الاب تادرس يعقوب مالطي . إصدار كنيسة مارجرجس اسبورتينج . ص 249
 
 22 - إتركها هذه السنه ايضاً . للراهب هرمينا البراموسي . ص 33 , 34  N.P.N.F first series vol . IX , an exhortation to Theodore after his fall , letter 1 . p 93
 
 23 -  النصوص المسيحيه في العصور الاولي . القديس يوستينوس الفيلسوف و الشهيد . الدفاعان و الحوار مع تريفون و نصوص اخري . ترجمة أ / امال فؤاد . مراجعة عن النصوص الانجليزيه و اليونانيه هيئه علميه اكاديميه تحت اشراف د / جوزيف موريس فلتس . الدفاع الاول ف 44 .  ص 71 .  De Repub 10 . 617 E  
 
 24 - هيلاري اسقف بواتييه . الي كونستانس 2 : 9 . مجموعة الاباء اللاتين , مين 10 . 570 – الاب جورج فلورفسكي . الكتاب المقدس و الكنيسه و التقليد . ص 95 . 
 
 25 - الاب متي المسكين . الروح القدس الرب المحيي . ج2 . ص 773
 
 26 - جورج فلورفسكي . الكتاب المقدس و الكنيسه و التقليد . ص 96
 
 27 - المقصود انها ليست مخلوقه من الله لانها ليست شئ مادي بل هي احساس بالغربه و البعد عن محضر الله مصدر السعاده فتصبح الابديه بؤس علي من عاشوا في ظلمة رافضين نور الله . 
 
 28 - الحياة بعد الموت . مرجع سابق . ص 139
 
 29 - الحياة بعد الموت . مرجع سابق .  ص 196
 
 30 - Reason & faith – p . 205  .. العداله الالهيه حياه لا موت ، مغفرة لا عقوبه . د / هاني مينا ميخائيل . مراجعة و تقديم نيافة الانبا اثناسيوس مطران بني سويف المتنيح  .  . ص 50
 
 31 - العداله الالهيه حياه لا موت ، مغفرة لا عقوبه . مرجع سابق .   ص 50 ، 51
 
 32 - الحياة بعد الموت . مرجع سابق  . ص 139 .  Mark Archbichop of Ephesus : Homily 2 , P.O .15 . p . 130
 
 33 - The Faith of the Early Fathers Vol 2 p 163 . العداله الالهيه حياه لا موت ، مغفرة لا عقوبه . مرجع سابق .  ص 89 . 
 
 34 - المبادئ للعلامه اوريجينوس 2 – 10 – 8 .تعريب الاب جورج خوام البولسي . منشورات المكتبة البولسيه . سلسلة الفكر المسيحي بين الامس و اليوم (31 ) . ص 243 . 
 
 35 - الحياة بعد الموت . مرجع سابق  . ص 172 .  Gregory palamas , hom 41 , EPE 10 , p 574 – 576.
 
 36 - تفسير رسالة بولس الرسول إلي أهل روميه . ترجمه عن اليونانيه د / سعيد حكيم يعقوب . مراجعة د / جوزيف موريس فلتس . ج 2 . ص 94  . تعليقاً علي ( رو 5 : 11 ) .
 
 37 - الحياة بعد الموت . ايروثيئوس فلاخوس مطران نافاباكتوس . ترجمة د. نيفين سعد . إصدار كنيسة مارجرجس اسبورتينج . ص 189 . Isaac the Syrian : the ascetical homilies , hom 64 , op . cit . p . 223 .
 
 38 - تفسير رسالة بولس الرسول إلي أهل روميه . ترجمه عن اليونانيه د / سعيد حكيم يعقوب . مراجعة د / جوزيف موريس فلتس . ج 2 . ص 99  . تعليقاً علي ( رو 5 : 11 ) .


----------



## Cristo Cristo (16 مايو 2014)

موضوع رائع .. ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا استاذ أمجد


----------

